# Golf Tournament 4/27/2013 @ Stonebrook



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

The Pace Quarterback Club is hosting a golf tournament April 27, 2013 at Stonebrook Country Club. cost is $75.00 per player for a 4 man team. Includes dinner after golf, cart, green fee & range balls. There will be some prizes etc. 

This is a fund raiser to help cover costs that the school and school board cannot cover. Donations are welcome also.

Just trying to help spread the word in a short amount of time.


----------

